#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-14
<Biaise> Hola :)
<Biaise> estoy una estudiante francèsa en Santa Fé, busco un grupo GNU/Linux en Santa Fé :)
<mama21mama> hola
<mama21mama> a ver buscare
<mama21mama> "buscare"
<mama21mama> "buscare"
<mama21mama> "buscare Forum"
<mama21mama> pregunta en el foro Biaise http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=189
<mama21mama> bienvenida/o.
<mama21mama> soy de buenos aires.
<mama21mama> no te puedo ayudar.
<Biaise> gracias :)
<mama21mama> por nada
<mama21mama> empaquete el jarp a ver si alguien lo prueba. http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/jarp_0.8_i386_lubuntu.deb
<chory> Buenos Dias gente
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> ejecuto en terminal JARP.gambas y me tira problemas con mi mplayer
<mama21mama> http://text0.tk/l/517
<mama21mama> encima JARP.gambas es un binario
<mama21mama> el mismo stream en vlc: cvlc mmsh://stream1.interrogacaodigital.net/tucumantv2?MSWMExt=.asf
<mama21mama> al toque funca.
<mama21mama> mplayer manualmente
<mama21mama> http://text0.tk/l/518
<mama21mama> #
<mama21mama> [vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
<mama21mama> :s
<mama21mama> ptm no puedo ver tv, me pierdo el puterio.
<mama21mama> av no me lo pierdo... quieo que ande el mplayer :D
<mama21mama> a ver el ppa dayle del mplayer si soluciona algo.
<mama21mama> *daily
<mama21mama> noo ¬¬ anda para el tuje igual.
<mama21mama> MPlayer SVN-r33080-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team
<mama21mama> CPU vendor name: GenuineIntel  max cpuid level: 10
<mama21mama> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz (Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 13)
<mama21mama> extended cpuid-level: 8
<mama21mama> extended cache-info: 67125312
<mama21mama> Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes
<mama21mama> Testing OS support for SSE... yes.
<mama21mama> Tests of OS support for SSE passed.
<mama21mama> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNowExt: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1 SSSE3: 1
<mama21mama> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
<mama21mama> get_path('codecs.conf') -> '/home/mama/.mplayer/codecs.conf'
<mama21mama> Reading /home/mama/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/mama/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory
<mama21mama> Reading /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/etc/mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory
<mama21mama> Using built-in default codecs.conf.
<mama21mama> init_freetype
<mama21mama> Using MMX (with tiny bit MMX2) Optimized OnScreenDisplay
<mama21mama> get_path('fonts') -> '/home/mama/.mplayer/fonts'
<mama21mama> Usage:   mplayer [options] [url|path/]filename
<mama21mama> Basic options: (complete list in the man page)
<mama21mama>  -vo <drv>        select video output driver ('-vo help' for a list)
<mama21mama>  -ao <drv>        select audio output driver ('-ao help' for a list)
<mama21mama>  vcd://<trackno>  play (S)VCD (Super Video CD) track (raw device, no mount)
<mama21mama>  dvd://<titleno>  play DVD title from device instead of plain file
<mama21mama>  -alang/-slang    select DVD audio/subtitle language (by 2-char country code)
<mama21mama>  -ss <position>   seek to given (seconds or hh:mm:ss) position
<mama21mama>  -nosound         do not play sound
<mama21mama>  -fs              fullscreen playback (or -vm, -zoom, details in the man page)
<mama21mama>  -x <x> -y <y>    set display resolution (for use with -vm or -zoom)
<mama21mama>  -sub <file>      specify subtitle file to use (also see -subfps, -subdelay)
<mama21mama>  -playlist <file> specify playlist file
<mama21mama>  -vid x -aid y    select video (x) and audio (y) stream to play
<mama21mama>  -fps x -srate y  change video (x fps) and audio (y Hz) rate
<mama21mama>  -pp <quality>    enable postprocessing filter (details in the man page)
<mama21mama>  -framedrop       enable frame dropping (for slow machines)
<mama21mama> Basic keys: (complete list in the man page, also check input.conf)
<mama21mama>  <-  or  ->       seek backward/forward 10 seconds
<mama21mama>  down or up       seek backward/forward  1 minute
<mama21mama>  pgdown or pgup   seek backward/forward 10 minutes
<mama21mama>  < or >           step backward/forward in playlist
<mama21mama>  p or SPACE       pause movie (press any key to continue)
<mama21mama>  q or ESC         stop playing and quit program
<mama21mama>  + or -           adjust audio delay by +/- 0.1 second
<mama21mama>  o                cycle OSD mode:  none / seekbar / seekbar + timer
<mama21mama>  * or /           increase or decrease PCM volume
<mama21mama>  x or z           adjust subtitle delay by +/- 0.1 second
<mama21mama>  r or t           adjust subtitle position up/down, also see -vf expand
<mama21mama>  * * * SEE THE MAN PAGE FOR DETAILS, FURTHER (ADVANCED) OPTIONS AND KEYS * * *
<mama21mama> vo: x11 uninit called but X11 not initialized..
<mama21mama> ups perdon
<mama21mama> esta no era la ventana
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-15
<w31rd> Hola!
 * mama21mama 0/
<Tomastomas3> ew alguien tiene idea de como puedo volver al Xorg iniciado luego de salir de session con ctrl alt + F2?
<Tomastomas3> startx me dice que tengo iniciada una sesion
<Tomastomas3> a esa quiero volver a entrar....
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-16
<FREDD2> :P
<granjero> hola
<granjero> hay algun problema con los servidores?
<granjero> las actualizaciones me las esta bajando a 2 por hora
<granjero> no sube de los 100 kbps
<granjero> y antes me bajaba a 1000 kbps
<granjero> FREDD2, ! buenas noches!
<FREDD2> granjero: que haces locaso!
<granjero> como va FREDD2 @!
<granjero> todo bien?
<FREDD2> todo tranqui, paviando un rato
<FREDD2> vos che??
<granjero> aca en el trabajo
<granjero> quise actualizar mi laptop
<granjero> pero baja a re lento
<granjero> no se que pasa
<granjero> y en un rato me voy
<granjero> asi que actualizo en cas
<granjero> a
<FREDD2> jajjaa, si a veces pasa
<FREDD2> los repos estan lentos algunos dias
<granjero> nos vemos
<granjero> me voy a casa
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches....
<Thedemon007> HOlas
<chory> buenas tardes, uan pregunta para realizar una administracion centralizada de usuarios en varios servidores
<chory> es aconsejable utilizar ldap o hay alguna otra forma ?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-17
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches...
<mama21mama> buenas
<mama21mama> ando probando arch le falta una banda esta re verde esto.
<mama21mama> todo el dia buscando repos.
<mama21mama> el pacman se murio lo revivi.
<Debian> :P
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-18
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<mama21mama> tremenda anaconda encontrada en el norte del pais
<mama21mama> http://www.facebook.com/v/103486586333584
<mama21mama> encontrada muerta
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-19
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> :D
<granjero> juancarlospaco, !
<granjero> como va?
<juancarlospaco> jejejeje
<juancarlospaco> granjero todo bien
<juancarlospaco> :)
<juancarlospaco> ...por ahi ?
<granjero> che, estoy por armar los servidores para montar una VPN en el laburo
<granjero> tengo doce millones de dudas
<granjero> estoy armando un post
<juancarlospaco> genial
<granjero> igual ahora estoy por ponerme a amasar pizzas que vienen amigos a la noche
<juancarlospaco> que rico !
<granjero> vos armaste alguna vez?
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> pizzas ?, nunca
<juancarlospaco> jijijiji
<granjero> jajaja
<juancarlospaco> :p
<granjero> que gancho
<granjero> pero alguien seguro me va a atirar una soga
<juancarlospaco> se
<juancarlospaco> yo paso depues
<granjero> ahora antes de amasar estaba armando el grafico de las redes
<juancarlospaco> con el dia
<juancarlospaco> Dia
<granjero> tengo una ventanota
 * mama21mama 0/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-20
<laga83> hola
<laga83> como estan
<mama21mama> hola laga83
<mama21mama> bien y vos?
<laga83> hola
<laga83> yo en casa verdaderamente sin nada que hacer y me puse a instalar xchat para volver al irc
<mama21mama> bien
<mama21mama> yo esperando que me funque un dominio a si subo mi blog
<laga83> diste de alta algun domini
<laga83> o es de un tersero
<mama21mama> es de un tercero
<laga83> holas
<laga83> como va
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Thedemon007> hay problema con el servidor del repositorio de ubuntu de argentina?
<Thedemon007> http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ compruebenlo udstedes mimos
<mama21mama> uso el kernel.org
<mama21mama> si esta caido
<Thedemon007> Mmm ok
<mama21mama> http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/
<mama21mama> tienen hardware nuevos anda muy rapidos.
<mama21mama> use un mirror de argentina como 3 veces cuando decian en la lista que lo probemos.
<mama21mama> pero se atoraba todo.
<mama21mama> muchas peticiones.
<mama21mama> la ley del embudo
<mama21mama> mucho hardware pero la banda  muy pobre
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-12
<virusuy> buenas!
<virusuy> beuno, estoy en 12-04 .. unity anda impecable
<virusuy> inclusive me gusto esa opcion de manejar el comportamiento
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> virusuy: y eso que?.... acaso es un concurso para ver quien vive mas actualizado.
<virusuy> tkw-one[el_Malo]: si, queres participar ?
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> no.
<virusuy> ok
<beuno> virusuy, \o/
<virusuy> beuno, 0/}
<virusuy> todo bien ?
<beuno> virusuy, si, todo perfecto. Por alla?
<virusuy> todo bien por suete
<virusuy> suerte*
<virusuy> por hacerme un cafe
<virusuy> vos que contas?
<beuno> no mucho, intentando ponerme al dia con los mails y pensando en dormir ya
<virusuy> mucho laburo por canonical ?
<beuno> siempre  :)
<beuno> pero estos son mails mas de Ubuntu y personales
<beuno> en 9 horas me toca una ronda con los de canonical!
<virusuy> ronda?
<virusuy> que es?
<beuno> es una expresion, que me va a tocar contestar la tanda de mails de caonical
<virusuy> ahh jajaja
<virusuy> y bueno .. los mios son medios heavy tambien
<virusuy> los de big blue
<beuno> ah si, tengo un amigo que acaba de renunciar a esos
<virusuy> que hacia ?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-14
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> como les va?
<Pocitano> estimados, buenas tardes/noche, anoche termine de instalar Ubuntu 10.10 y hoy instale los drivers de la nvidia mx 4000 q tengo, pero a la hora de activar los efecto de escritorio me acusa q no puede instalarlos, alguna sugerencia?	
<hectorlopez> quizas te sirva http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11576879
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-15
<tkw-one[el_Malo]> pasate a windows7....pero si lo que quieres es que los efectos funcionen pues casi seguro tendra que instalar una version anterior de compiz
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> Hola! Buenas tardes
<invitado_web> soy Paola de Argentina
<invitado_web> necesitaría ayuda, ya que instalé la distro y estoy teniendo algunos inconvenientes
<hectorlopez> hola que tipo de inconvenientes?
<invitado_web> hola hector
<invitado_web> cuando intento hacer shutdown desde el escritorio me desloguea al usr
<invitado_web> via consola no tengo problemas
<invitado_web> otro bug es cuando intento cambiar a una red wireless que está en el listado de other
<invitado_web> no me deja cambiar
<invitado_web> instalé la 11.10 64 bits
<invitado_web> estás por ahí, Hector?
<hectorlopez> si, estoy que entorno de escritorio usas?
<invitado_web> gnome
<hectorlopez> quizas para apagar funcione la solucion http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/160848
<invitado_web> a ver
<invitado_web> intentaré
<invitado_web> gracias, Hector
<granjero> hola, como andan estoy tratando de hacer un script para usar como control remoto de rhytmbox. http://paste.ubuntu.com/885055/ pero no se como seguir
<granjero> alguno por ahí?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-16
<invitado_web> hola buenas noches..
<invitado_web> quisiera hacer una pregunta
<invitado_web> tratando de instalar el ubuntu  en una netbook
<invitado_web> se genero el sig error : no se encontro el archivo bootmgr
<invitado_web> y la  net se colgo
<invitado_web> el problema es que no tengo  para  ingresar cd y cuando quise hacer un boot con un ms dos  no me deja lee el disco rigido
<invitado_web> como puedo solucionar el error
<invitado_web> algin podroa darme una mano
<invitado_web> que es mejor ubuntu o windows?
<invitado_web> estoy pensando en cambiar a ubuntu
<invitado_web> ???????????????????????????????????????????/
<granjero> hola
<granjero> como andan¿
<chory> hola granjero ...
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-11
<Toshiba-L505> holaaaa
<Toshiba-L505> no se si este es el lugar para pedir ayuda
<Toshiba-L505> tengo unos problemas instalando la última versión de ubuntu en mi laptop
<Toshiba-L505> nadie me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-12
<marianom> DemeterSarcof@@43821
<marianom> upps
<marianom> maldito ubuntu :)
<marianom> adios ssh
<german> hay alguien que me pueda dar una mano?
<german> buen día
<Peta__> Hola, alguien me puede dar una mano?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-13
<lbelenda> Buenas noches?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-14
<py_crash> hola alguien por acá?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-15
<Miguel_> hi,
<Miguel_> te puedo preguntar algo
<Miguel_> marcerlo
<Miguel_> hola beuno
<Miguel_> te puedo consultar algo?
<beuno> Miguel_, o/
<Miguel_> gepatino te puedo preguntar algo
<gepatino> si, pregunta en general y si puedo responder te respondo
<sergei> hola buen dia
<sergei> quisiera hacer una pregunta que seguramente es simple
<sergei> no recuerdo como hacer para que una partición se automonte
<gepatino> sergei, tenes que agregar la línea correspondiente en el /etc/fstab
<sergei> me acuerdo que era por ahí pero no recuerdo la linea, ahora lo busco, desde ya muchas gracias
<sergei> ya pude, muchas gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-16
<invitado_cba-juy> Hola, alguien por ahí? quiero instalar ubuntu en mi pc, es la primera vez
<invitado_cba-juy> tengo windows 7
<invitado_cba-juy> yo q no quiero descargar cualquier ubuntu, quiero q alguien me ascesore por lo menos!
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-15
<invitado_web> Hola, necesito hacer una consulta; hay alguien por ahí?
<invitado_web> necesito utilizar la version firefox 3.6 en vez de la 24 que viene por defecto en ubuntu 13.10. debido a que necesito utilizar un *.xpi que solo funciona con esa version. Como deberia hacer para instalarlo??
#ubuntu-ar 2016-03-17
 * icemodding hola!
#ubuntu-ar 2016-03-19
 * icemodding hola!
#ubuntu-ar 2016-03-20
 * icemodding hola!
